# First Impressions



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Seems you set up is fine tuned Boet.
Now you can hunt with me the " pure man round " :wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

Those impala at baobab are in serious trouble. I'm very happy with my setup at the moment and it looks like I might have to take one or two for friends and collegues. Of course, we have to get a "ram of note" for this German guy we know. If they are there we should look at about 24" as a starting point?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

They are there, trust you me. :wink:

I did a preliminary broad-head tune on my E-force for the GK's. How do you get it perfect Frank. I only do the walk back method. I don't use the paper tune method at all.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

You didn't mention how the tuning went. Good or bad? Where are the arrows impacting vs field points?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Bossie,
> 
> You didn't mention how the tuning went. Good or bad? Where are the arrows impacting vs field points?


A tad left and low. The hight I adjusted with my sight, and the windage with my arrow rest.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Move your nocking point down a tad. 1/32" or 0.8mm at a time.:wink:
By adjusting your sight you are merely compensating for the problem.

Using your arrow rest for windage is correct sir!:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> They are there, trust you me. :wink:
> 
> I did a preliminary broad-head tune on my E-force for the GK's. How do you get it perfect Frank. I only do the walk back method. I don't use the paper tune method at all.


Bossie,

I use only the walk back method, but I as a finger shooter have a button.
Like ASG said the nock a bit down maybe helps, or the arrow rest a bit high.
After my work I will tune my bow with the walk back method, I make some pictures to show they here later in the evening.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Bossie,
> 
> I use only the walk back method, but I as a finger shooter have a button.
> Like ASG said the nock a bit down maybe helps, or the arrow rest a bit high.
> After my work I will tune my bow with the walk back method, I make some pictures to show they here later in the evening.


Thanks Frank. That will be very help full.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry Bossie, I am not able to do some practice shoots at this evening, because we have a wedding party in our museum and the parking lot is full of cars and people ( I practice the walk back and long distances mostly at our parking lot ).
But tomorrow early at 5°° morning I want to do this fine tuning.
Pictures later if I finish my job:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Sorry Bossie, I am not able to do some practice shoots at this evening, because we have a wedding party in our museum and the parking lot is full of cars and people ( I practice the walk back and long distances mostly at our parking lot ).
> But tomorrow early at 5°° morning I want to do this fine tuning.
> Pictures later if I finish my job:wink:


It is perfectly fine, thanks Frank.


----------

